# Game 35: Los Angeles Lakers (11-23) @ Portland TrailBlazers (26-8)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kobe Bryant's out (old age) and Wes is injured. 
That probably means Swaggy P's starting. And a beatdown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lillard is going to kill us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Starters tonight: Price, Ellington, Kelly, Davis, Hill.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hill already has more FGs made than he did all of last night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Young getting ready to check in. 

Hill hitting his jumper early. 4/4 start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SWAGGY P from just inside half court to beat the shot clock buzzer!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sacre with the tough finish and one. Nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 24-23 after one. Jordan Clarkson getting some burn tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Note: Wes Johnson will likely be back at the end of next week.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bank is open late for those with swag.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Portland out of fouls the rest of the half. Take advantage, LA!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Clarkson looking good!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blazers 10-0 run now in two minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Blazers 10-0 run now in two minutes.



Hill ends it. LA down 5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What is Kelly doing dribbling behind his back? Of course he lost it out of bounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 47-45 at half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jordan Hill having a huge game! 18 points and 9 rebounds and we've got plenty of time to go.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 10!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn. Hill picks up his 4th foul. Not good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lead quickly down to two. Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Price got hit hard there in the nose. Blood coming out like crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 73-70 after three.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin with the nice play to increase the lead to six. Shielded the defender away and laid it in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. A 4-point play for Leonard. Lead down to two just like that. Stupid play by Boozer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was an awful fastbreak that Nick Young tried leading. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a nice block by Lillard on Lin. Lin steals the ball on the other end, though, and scores the layup. LA back up by six!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 83-76. 5:24 left. Blazers ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lillard drills a three. Gotta watch out for him late. He's big time in close games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boozer responds but Lillard hits another triple. Lakers lead by 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One-point game. Wow. Way to blow this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And Aldridge gives them the lead. Unbelievable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Lillard is going to kill us.


This happened.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lillard is ridiculous. Just hit ANOTHER three. Wow. We're down 4.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice choke job.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young fouled on a 3. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Young makes all three. GET A STOP.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Aldridge misses. Lin fouled on the other end and is going to the line to give the Lakers the lead (hopefully).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lin makes the first. Lin makes the second. Lakers lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/552331054586273792


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lillard scores. He made that look so easy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Young misses. Lin fouls Lillard. Dammit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 3. 18.9 seconds left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jeremy Lin airballs a three to try and tie it up. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers led most of the second half but were Grade-A garbage in the 4th quarter. Blazers win.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Lakers led most of the second half but were Grade-A garbage in the 4th quarter. Blazers win.


This win is for Brian Grant, Scottie Pippen, Rasheed Wallace, a young Jermaine Oneal, Arvidas Sabonis, Scott Polard? (maybe Scott Polard?) and random point guard and shooting guards that I can't for the life of me remember at this moment even though its driving me nuts. 

I'm going to wait a couple minutes and think. Looking it up feels like cheating. And its decent guys I'm forgetting too so it makes me mad. 

Stoudamire and Steve ****ing Smith. Damnit. And crazy Bonzi Wells. And Scott Polard wasn't even there. Shit. I looked by the way. I broke down and looked. 

That was a good team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

**** that team. Game 7. They choked. I love it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> **** that team. Game 7. They choked. I love it.


Yea...... choked on the refs handing the game to LA.


Just like when Kobe punched Mike Bibby in the throat after Shaq gave Chris Webber an atomic powerbomb through the announcers table. 


****ing cheaters. Dynasty? More like Cheatasty.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Yea...... choked on the refs handing the game to LA.
> 
> 
> Just like when Kobe punched Mike Bibby in the throat after Shaq gave Chris Webber an atomic powerbomb through the announcers table.
> ...



You still mad about the Lakers beating the Pacers in 2000?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> You still mad about the Lakers beating the Pacers in 2000?


I'm mad at my team trading Antonio Davis who went on to be an all star that year for Jon Bender. 

You put AD on that team and the Pacers have their first NBA title.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I'm mad at my team trading Antonio Davis who went on to be an all star that year for Jon Bender.
> 
> 
> 
> You put AD on that team and the Pacers have their first NBA title.



You don't really believe that. But if it makes you feel better about that series, by all means, keep telling yourself that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Jeremy Lin airballs a three to try and tie it up. :laugh:


"I like taking game winners too" :twoguns:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Yea...... choked on the refs handing the game to LA.


The refs made Portland shoot 22% in the 4th quarter AND cause B. Shaw to make all those 3's? Wow, thats amazing


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> The refs made Portland shoot 22% in the 4th quarter AND cause B. Shaw to make all those 3's? Wow, thats amazing



The head referee also disguised himself as Kobe and threw the lob to Shaq.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Basel said:


> You don't really believe that. But if it makes you feel better about that series, by all means, keep telling yourself that.


They're actually showing Game 7 on Timeless Lakers right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> They're actually showing Game 7 on Timeless Lakers right now.


Awesome. Thanks.


----------

